# new tv needed



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

this year gets better and better, council ridiculously making it more expensive for us to earn a living, covid, getting evicted (thankfully we have got a "council" place now), but the trusty old Samsung "decided to give up the ghost" on us, so more expense we don't really need tbh, so wondered if having the "google assistant" on TV's these days is worth having?

the Samsung's backlit LED's went on it, but it did last us 8 1/2 years, so don't mind spending a bit on the next one, have £108 in vouchers to put towards it too.

was looking at.....

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10206358-pdt.html

and

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ogle-assistant-amazon-alexa-10206012-pdt.html

maybe even.....

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...5-43-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10206007-pdt.html


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

We have a Phillips Ambilght as our main which is great. Good picture and good sound. Also have a LG in the other room who's interface and menu is more modern and easier to navigate. Both good TVs though I have found that the LG TVs we've had have never matched the Phillips ones for quality of sound, a common issue with slim panel TVs though some are better than others. read a few reviews on line and make a decision of this I guess or wait until mid April when you can walk in to Currys for a nosey.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

It’s what you expect from a tv, I just “watch” as a background, not that fussy on absolute quality, never use any of the menu’s or options of it.
Use my laptop/iPad for all the rest, so the last three tv’s have been Samsung, reliable no problems, good enough for me. 
Had a tv with all the gadgets in the past, including 3D, never used it, gave it away in the end as the 3D glasses weren’t even unwrapped after a year.

But if you are a big TV fan, and watch a lot, spend the money accordingly, as some compromise will annoy you in the end.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Out of those three, the Phillips! Dolby Vision and Ambilight will change the experience for you when watching good content!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Slightly off topic - does it need to be bought from Currys ? 

If not, I would highly recommend Richer Sounds - apart from they give you 6 year warranty, they offer excellent advice and will listen to what you want. 

We bought a small 32" LG from them - I discussed options, including the more expensive Sony (£100 more) from them and they recommended the LG, said the interface was worlds better then the Sony, the Sony possibly had the edge on picture depth (if you looked side by side, but was minimal), both had a similar sound...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Slightly off topic - does it need to be bought from Currys ?
> 
> If not, I would highly recommend Richer Sounds - apart from they give you 6 year warranty, they offer excellent advice and will listen to what you want.
> 
> We bought a small 32" LG from them - I discussed options, including the more expensive Sony (£100 more) from them and they recommended the LG, said the interface was worlds better then the Sony, the Sony possibly had the edge on picture depth (if you looked side by side, but was minimal), both had a similar sound...


I have a few vouchers from "One for All" and can put them towards it


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I like Samsung tvs.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Will you be watching the TV head on or will you be watching it at an angle? Different TV's have different panel types which suit each of these situations differently. Also, the type of HDR it can use is important. Dolby Vision is the best to have. Philips and Panasonic has this. LG's at this price and Samsung doesn't. They have their own methods along with the standard HDR10.

LG's TV's have IPS panels which means they have good colour accuracy across a wide angle, but the black levels aren't quite as good (though still very decent). They also have an excellent smart TV system. Picture quality is generally good and they score highly in Which? magazine. The number system means you get more bells and whistles (pebble remote, extra HDMI) but the picture quality stays the same. I don't think that the voice control is worth it, but you may feel different.

The Philips has a VA panel which means that black levels will be slightly better, but colours away from the head on view will get poor quickly. The smart TV system isn't great, but Ambilight is good.

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...5-50-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10206027-pdt.html

Hisense make very good TV's at great value. This is probably the best value TV. It has dolby vision and high colour gamut which is useful for HDR.
https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10207124-pdt.html


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

roscopervis said:


> Will you be watching the TV head on or will you be watching it at an angle? Different TV's have different panel types which suit each of these situations differently. Also, the type of HDR it can use is important. Dolby Vision is the best to have. Philips and Panasonic has this. LG's at this price and Samsung doesn't. They have their own methods along with the standard HDR10.
> 
> LG's TV's have IPS panels which means they have good colour accuracy across a wide angle, but the black levels aren't quite as good (though still very decent). They also have an excellent smart TV system. Picture quality is generally good and they score highly in Which? magazine. The number system means you get more bells and whistles (pebble remote, extra HDMI) but the picture quality stays the same. I don't think that the voice control is worth it, but you may feel different.
> 
> ...


VERY good shout on the Hisense for the money! Have friends who have various Hisense TVs and they love them.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Will you be watching the TV head on or will you be watching it at an angle? Different TV's have different panel types which suit each of these situations differently. Also, the type of HDR it can use is important. Dolby Vision is the best to have. Philips and Panasonic has this. LG's at this price and Samsung doesn't. They have their own methods along with the standard HDR10.
> 
> LG's TV's have IPS panels which means they have good colour accuracy across a wide angle, but the black levels aren't quite as good (though still very decent). They also have an excellent smart TV system. Picture quality is generally good and they score highly in Which? magazine. The number system means you get more bells and whistles (pebble remote, extra HDMI) but the picture quality stays the same. I don't think that the voice control is worth it, but you may feel different.
> 
> ...


cheers chap, damn fine info there, hoping to watch the tv straight on yes, and occasionally someone will be watching at a slight angle, but nothing major

anything wrong with Toshiba? this looks remarkable value for 50"

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10202330-pdt.html


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> VERY good shout on the Hisense for the money! Have friends who have various Hisense TVs and they love them.


I'm sure they used to be quite budget, but now seem to command quite a price


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

A friend picked up a Hisense (55") just before Christmas; I think it was about £400. I've seen it and the picture is decent enough for the money. The sound isn't too bad either. Worth considering.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers chap, damn fine info there, hoping to watch the tv straight on yes, and occasionally someone will be watching at a slight angle, but nothing major
> 
> anything wrong with Toshiba? this looks remarkable value for 50"
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10202330-pdt.html


Stay away from Toshiba, Bush, JVC etc

They are all currently made by Vestel which produce absolutely horrendous TVs that will last all of 5 minutes. You'll get decent 4K images but upscaling will be horrendous, updates and support is non existent.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm sure they used to be quite budget, but now seem to command quite a price


The upper end Hisense ones with Full Array backlighting etc are superb for the money.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Starbuck88 is right. Toshiba should not be considered, or JVC. Even the cheapest Panasonic range is Vestel. Not good in all aspects.

If it were me then, it would be between the Hisense 7400 and the Philips 7555. I'd get the Hisense based on the High Colour Gamut - it will be able to show 'more' colours than the Philips.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> I have a few vouchers from "One for All" and can put them towards it


Just a heads up mate, unless you can buy in store / in person, the One 4 All voucher if using online has to be more than the cost of the item ordering...

Online, you can't put the voucher towards the price of an item, due to very few places having multiple payment options.

There is a way round it with some places....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> Stay away from Toshiba, Bush, JVC etc
> 
> They are all currently made by Vestel which produce absolutely horrendous TVs that will last all of 5 minutes. You'll get decent 4K images but upscaling will be horrendous, updates and support is non existent.


good to have some background info about who owns/makes them



roscopervis said:


> Starbuck88 is right. Toshiba should not be considered, or JVC. Even the cheapest Panasonic range is Vestel. Not good in all aspects.
> 
> If it were me then, it would be between the Hisense 7400 and the Philips 7555. I'd get the Hisense based on the High Colour Gamut - it will be able to show 'more' colours than the Philips.


not an LG fan then? 



Andyblue said:


> Just a heads up mate, unless you can buy in store / in person, the One 4 All voucher if using online has to be more than the cost of the item ordering...
> 
> Online, you can't put the voucher towards the price of an item, due to very few places having multiple payment options.
> 
> There is a way round it with some places....


will be in-store :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/s_action/compare/10206027-10207124-10213359-10206012.html


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The LG has a good smart function, but it isn't their OLED series and it suits situations where there will be wider angle viewing. I suppose it depends how fussy you are and what you liked about your Samsung.

The Hisense has 4 HDMI slots and Dolby Vision, they are the 2 most impressive things at this range. Philips has HDR10+ which is Samsung's version, but truth be told, it is very rarely used (I have a QLED Samsung and it's on maybe 2 shows on Amazon Prime!). Both have the higher contrast but worse off angle VA panels. The Philips may have better motion processing, the Hisense will probably have better colour range.

https://www.avforums.com/threads/new-my-best-value-tvs-2020-2021-edition.2325951/


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> The LG has a good smart function, but it isn't their OLED series and it suits situations where there will be wider angle viewing. I suppose it depends how fussy you are and *what you liked about your Samsung*.
> 
> The Hisense has 4 HDMI slots and Dolby Vision, they are the 2 most impressive things at this range. Philips has HDR10+ which is Samsung's version, but truth be told, it is very rarely used (I have a QLED Samsung and it's on maybe 2 shows on Amazon Prime!). Both have the higher contrast but worse off angle VA panels. The Philips may have better motion processing, the Hisense will probably have better colour range.
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/threads/new-my-best-value-tvs-2020-2021-edition.2325951/


price and that it was a Samsung :lol:

still torn tbh, I just know people that have LG and say they're very good, but then, is it the same as cars, just going for the well known brands instead of actually knowing what makes a good tv, and of course, one that'll last at least as long as our old one

superb advice from everyone though, so cheers all :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

when you're in the shop looking at them all on, and on the same channel you know you can then see the difference in picture and colours


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

They're all on 'shop mode' display settings though. Ask for a remote and turn all that crap off. 👍🏻


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> They're all on 'shop mode' display settings though. Ask for a remote and turn all that crap off. 👍🏻


Yeah but I meant that when they are all showing the same thing, you can usually see the difference in colours and sharpness between them at the same time. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

also noticed LG doesn't seem to be very energy efficient ?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah but I meant that when they are all showing the same thing, you can usually see the difference in colours and sharpness between them at the same time. :thumb:


Not really. The settings in the shop and the signal received could be different. Also, they will be in no way representive of how any one actually watches tv at home so side by side in the shop means nothing unless you can set the displays to a typical home setting and play a good quality source on them all.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Not really. The settings in the shop and the signal received could be different. Also, they will be in no way representive of how any one actually watches tv at home so side by side in the shop means nothing unless you can set the displays to a typical home setting and play a good quality source on them all.


They're gonna love me going in there then :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> They're gonna love me going in there then :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Certain "niche" sites will be blocked. :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Certain "niche" sites will be blocked. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is this good spec compared to the LG's?

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10206274-pdt.html


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bought anything yet?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Had a Hisense and the picture was good, not groundbreaking but good enough to show off 4K. Sound was meh but all TVs are now and even cheap sound bars can make a massive difference. Only thing I didn’t like on the Hisense was the smart functions, slow and clunky, but throw in a fire stick and problem solved. 

Now have a 65 inch Phillips, great picture, decent built in sound and Ambilight is an absolute game changer. Don’t think I’ll ever buy another tv without it.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> is this good spec compared to the LG's?
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10206274-pdt.html


Much of a muchness. Different panel type (most likely), so back to the original question of what do you want more - contrast or viewing angles.

They are both at the low end of the model ranges, They both have very good smart functions. Other brands have better value.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not yet, not actually moving in to the new place until the 17th, so watching to see if anything comes down in a sale :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mcpx said:


> Had a Hisense and the picture was good, not groundbreaking but good enough to show off 4K. Sound was meh but all TVs are now and even cheap sound bars can make a massive difference. Only thing I didn't like on the Hisense was the smart functions, slow and clunky, but throw in a fire stick and problem solved.
> 
> Now have a 65 inch Phillips, great picture, decent built in sound and Ambilight is an absolute game changer. Don't think I'll ever buy another tv without it.


I was looking at the Phillips ambilight, looks impressive :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

leaning towards the Phillips line, but wondering what I'd miss out on from a Samsung or LG........


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> leaning towards the Phillips line, but wondering what I'd miss out on from a Samsung or LG........


There's always going to be pros and cons for any of them - the LG has a better user interface, the Phillips has the ambient lighting.

If you can try to figure out the key bits of each and what the difference is that you may not have - ambient lighting for example and go from there.

The Phillips seems to get a good following from those that have had them...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> There's always going to be pros and cons for any of them - the LG has a better user interface, the Phillips has the ambient lighting.
> 
> If you can try to figure out the key bits of each and what the difference is that you may not have - ambient lighting for example and go from there.
> 
> The Phillips seems to get a good following from those that have had them...


the one I can afford is only 43" though


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

bidderman1969 said:


> the one I can afford is only 43" though


Quality over quantity every time. 
The Philips doesn't have the best app support but that is easy enough to resolve with a FireTV stick or something similar.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Ambilight really lifts the experience. I bought one when they first appeared. A 32" PF with a retail cost of near 5k. had it for years and now replaced with a 55" ambilight for a 5th of the cost. Good sound compared to other makes, great picture, interface is good, though not the best. Ambilight though is amazing


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You can make your own ambilight with easily obtainable led lights and a module. Don’t let it be a deal breaker. Their smart system isn’t very good but their panel processor is typically very good.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh decisions decisions!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think I've decided to probably go with, SAMSUNG UE50TU7020KXXU 50" Smart 4K Ultra HD HDR LED TV, want to get it for under £400 though, wonder when curry are going to have a sale on it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh, very good. Now get it bought :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Oh, very good. Now get it bought :thumb:


I need it to come down a tad :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't vouch for the seller as I have no experience of them but this is currently on Hotukdeals for £364.99

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sa...-using-code-at-ebay-hughes-electrical-3701666


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I can't vouch for the seller as I have no experience of them but this is currently on Hotukdeals for £364.99
> 
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sa...-using-code-at-ebay-hughes-electrical-3701666


strange, how can that be rated "G" for energy efficient when on Curry's its rated "A"?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> strange, how can that be rated "G" for energy efficient when on Curry's its rated "A"?


Sure that's a typo, Hughes is a local firm to me in Norfolk really has expanded over past few years still with good customer service. I wouldn't hesitate buying from them.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If it helps I purchased a cheap tv for the garden last weekend, I was limited as it had to come from curry’s as we needed it for Easter Sunday and it was 2pm on Saturday, I ended up going for a Hisense 50” I think the 7300 model, the remote looks and feels cheap in the same way a new mg does. The menus are dated but the picture is pretty good for the £349 I paid for it.

Motion handling is a bit questionable but for the price it’s acceptable it probably didn’t help that we were sitting close to it and if I could have found one I would have gone for the 7400 model. If I had all the time in the world then I would probably have gone for a Samsung


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> think I've decided to probably go with, SAMSUNG UE50TU7020KXXU 50" Smart 4K Ultra HD HDR LED TV, want to get it for under £400 though, wonder when curry are going to have a sale on it


Had an email from Richer Sounds yesterday there's a new bunch of latest Samsung TV's coming out very soon I suspect the older models they have will be heavily discounted.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

GSD said:


> Had an email from Richer Sounds yesterday there's a new bunch of latest Samsung TV's coming out very soon I suspect the older models they have will be heavily discounted.


New TVs are usually launched around May time. So if you're not worried about having the very latest wait till this time to buy

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

GSD said:


> Had an email from Richer Sounds yesterday there's a new bunch of latest Samsung TV's coming out very soon I suspect the older models they have will be heavily discounted.





J306TD said:


> New TVs are usually launched around May time. So if you're not worried about having the very latest wait till this time to buy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


cheers guys, yup, shall try and hold out until then :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a good deal!

https://www.costco.co.uk/Electronic...UK-50-Inch-QLED-4K-Ultra-HD-Smart-TV/p/333222


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, went to curry’s yesterday, what a s**t shower of a shop, was ignored for half an hour, didn’t have the one I wanted in stock, could deliver one for £50 next Tuesday, or they’d have them in stock in the shop from 12 May, wasn’t allowed to pick up from the store if ordered online as it was over 43” 

So went next door to John Lewis, so different, was seen in under 5 minutes, checked if had in store at shop, they didn’t, but could one to the store for me to pick up Wednesday 

Chalk and cheese

Samsung 50” Crystal display £399, minus £108 in vouchers, so cost me £291


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

And 5 year warranty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Trying to set the new TV up today, and got it connected to the internet but keep getting this for some reason


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I would reset your router and see if it helps.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Use your phones hotspot to get past that point.

Are you using any adblocking on your network e.g. PiHole?
Wired or wireless?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think I've sussed it

needs to be plugged into router first, set up, then unplugged and go wireless 

hopefully


----------

